# RR: 60. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"



## Trout

*1.	Tátrai Quartet	(1964)










2.	Quatuor Mosaïques	(2000)










3.	Carmina Quartet	(1993)










Nos. 4-6

4.	Tokyo String Quartet	(1979)










5.	Amadeus Quartet	(1970)










6.	Kodály Quartet	(1989)










Nos. 4-6

7.	Pražák Quartet	(1998)










Nos. 4-6

8.	Lindsay String Quartet	(2000)










Nos. 4-6

9.	Takács Quartet	(1989)










10.	Budapest String Quartet	(1954)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Tátrai Quartet	(1964)
2.	Quatuor Mosaïques	(2000)
3.	Carmina Quartet	(1993)
4.	Tokyo String Quartet	(1979)
5.	Amadeus Quartet	(1970)
6.	Kodály Quartet	(1989)
7.	Pražák Quartet	(1998)
8.	Lindsay String Quartet	(2000)
9.	Takács Quartet	(1989)
10.	Budapest String Quartet	(1954)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

